# Blog Of Smoog



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

*Objective*

Last year I decided to get my sh*t together and get in shape for a show this year. I will hopefully get in shape for a show in May, however I'm not entirely sure which one to do as of yet. I'm also going to attempt to keep a more up to date blog that the poor attempt I did last year. I'll be more motivated to do this as it will be leading up to a show. I won't post all my workouts but the ones that stand out for one reason or another I will post. I will also post cliffs on this first post so you don't have to trawl through the pages of this topic that will most likely collect.

*Stats:*

Height: 5'5"

Weight: Around 14st

*Progress*

20th Dec 2014

Took these pictures cold and without any type of gear in my system. Will provide details of everything upon request.

View attachment 163829
View attachment 163830
View attachment 163831


5th Jan 2015

View attachment 163865
View attachment 163866
View attachment 163867


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Goodluck Fella...

Are you gonna be including any Special details and diet ?

In....


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> Goodluck Fella...
> 
> Are you gonna be including any usage details and diet ?
> 
> In....


My diet won't be anything ground breaking, just old fashioned. I will try to keep you up to date with any changes. To begin with I will try to hit 320g of carbs and protein. I will make this up with either Chicken and Turkey and whole grain carbs (brown pasta, brown rice, sweet potatoes) and try to hit 50g of each per meal. Fats will be 90g per day and I'll make these up with oils should I need to.



DaveCW said:


> details


Check PM


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

What are you weighing in at the mo?

How tall are you?

Good luck in achieving your goals for 2015 bud... Will be checking in every now and then with interest.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Naturally in there like swim wear boss man!!

I say beast you say mode

Beast....

Oh just me then!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> What are you weighing in at the mo?
> 
> How tall are you?
> 
> Good luck in achieving your goals for 2015 bud... Will be checking in every now and then with interest.


Lol sorry forgot add that. I'll add that to the original post.

I'm 5'5" and weighing in at around 14 stone. I'll get the exact weight tomorrow morning.

And thank you very much.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Best of luck with this dude.....

In...


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Naturally in there like swim wear boss man!!
> 
> I say beast you say mode
> 
> ...


..... Mode! ThereisaiditHA


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Michael81 said:


> Best of luck with this dude.....
> 
> In...


Thank you Michael.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

So, I shall begin with my first update of 2015. It's quite apparent that I over indulged over Christmas, so I'm not so certain about the May competition date. I shall be aiming for that anyway but I won't sacrifice my diet for a date, I will just turn up at a later show if that's the case.

Attached are a couple of progress pictures after a rather nifty chest session. Unfortunately these were taken an hour after my session, so probably lost all manner of pump. Myself and my training partner are getting into the habit of benching the heaviest we can between 8-12 reps on smith and normal bench (trying to keep using the rest pause technique also). Also, when we are doing cables or machines, we're aiming for that 'mind muscle' connection, you don't get a better pump when you hit that. Probably one of the best things I've done to achieve that is using the Hammer Strength Chest Press sitting side ways and pushing out towards the motion of the machine.

Current aims: Reduce that damn stomach.

View attachment 163865
View attachment 163866
View attachment 163867


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Woke up this morning as fresh as a bloody daisy. Technically I should rest for a rest day but my body is well up for a shoulder session later. I should have started recording my weight this morning, I stupidly woke up too late and forgot to use the scales. I'll do it tomorrow. I won't need to do cardio as of yet as weight lost at the moment can be done through dietary changes and I want to keep hold of as much muscle as possible. I'll see if I can put up my shoulder workout.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck pal


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Good luck pal


Thanks buddy


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In. Best of luck with contest prep


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

In for this mate.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Adz said:


> In. Best of luck with contest prep


Thanks Adz


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Got to the gym today for shoulders with high expectations but my "Four Day Run Without A Break" became apparent and I was quite weak, tired and didn't have much of a pump. So tomorrow will be rest day. Annoying as I will be travelling to Goole with work and I'll have to prep a lot of cold meals to make sure that I don't miss any.

I won't bother posting the workout as it was a disappointment, even if I did work each of the muscle heads in the shoulder twice. I wanted to do traps at the end but I just didn't have the energy. I'm still psyched to get in shape however, I'm even looking forward to the coming rest and also improving on today's progress picture.

View attachment 163923


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Got to the gym today for shoulders with high expectations but my "Four Day Run Without A Break" became apparent and I was quite weak, tired and didn't have much of a pump. So tomorrow will be rest day. Annoying as I will be travelling to Goole with work and I'll have to prep a lot of cold meals to make sure that I don't miss any.
> 
> I won't bother posting the workout as it was a disappointment, even if I did work each of the muscle heads in the shoulder twice. I wanted to do traps at the end but I just didn't have the energy. I'm still psyched to get in shape however, I'm even looking forward to the coming rest and also improving on today's progress picture.
> 
> View attachment 163923


Fvcking unit mate.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck big guy


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking unit mate.


Thanks buddy.... More of a unit of fat at the moment 

Hoping to get leaner than this in a couple of weeks (Oct 2014):

View attachment 163924


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Thanks buddy.... More of a unit of fat at the moment
> 
> Hoping to get leaner than this in a couple of weeks (Oct 2014):
> 
> View attachment 163924


Bruv you were a fvcking unit lean too lol bastard.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bruv you were a fvcking unit lean too lol bastard.


Haha thanks pal. That's the current goal


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Good luck big guy


Thanks buddy


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

In for the gainzzzzzzzz

Good luck mate


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> In for the gainzzzzzzzz
> 
> Good luck mate


Thanks buddy


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Day off today so I did an hour of LISS cardio with these two monsters.

View attachment 163982


...okay it was just a really long dog walk  Looking forward to legs tomorrow. Did a little reading into bodily levers and since then my leg workouts have been improving drastically. That and with my physio's help (old lower back injury), I'm slowly getting back into my Squats and Deadlifts.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Back to it today after a busy couple of days with work. Today is leg day. Thought I'd provide the workout because I got a very nice pump from it:

100 reps of leg extentions

Squats 15 15 15 15

Leg Press 15 12 108

Supersetted with 20 reps of calves on the leg press after each set

Straight Legged Dead Lifts 10 10 10 10 (increasing weights each set)

Hack Squat 15 15 12 10 8

Supersetted with 20 reps of calves on the hack squat machine after each set.

Calf Raise 20 20 20 20 20

Adductors 12 10 8 8

Knackered now. Gonna stuff myself with salmon and brown rice. Nom Nom

View attachment 164027


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking awesome mate

In for this

You updating supp use etc??


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Looking awesome mate
> 
> In for this


Thanks big bail. Nice to see you lurking the boards still!



> You updating supp use etc??


Check PM mate


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Weighed myself this morning. 13st3.6lbs. Quite surprised by that.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You look a lot heavier! Quads look huge


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

You look fantastic mate! great thickness, nice and full... and when your lean! jesus your looking great!

look a lot heavier than you are... which is a good thing!!!

would be interested to know your drug protocol ... the exciting bit should I say 

BEST OF LUCK LAD


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Today was back day, didn't really have the back for full deadlifts so I resorted to rack pulls. Did a lot of lat stretching using hammer smith machines and lat pulldowns. Normally I do pull up supersets with the majority of the back exercises but fancied just dangling from the pullup bars instead.

Biceps consisted of Concentration and Hammer curls, finishing off with wrist curls. Really focusing on the inside part of the arm to promote some needed growth.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> You look fantastic mate! great thickness, nice and full... and when your lean! jesus your looking great!
> 
> look a lot heavier than you are... which is a good thing!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much mate.. Will send you a PM


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Adz said:


> You look a lot heavier! Quads look huge


Thanks Adz


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking good quads are really full sweeps look really good


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Looking good quads are really full sweeps look really good


Thank you mate. I think it's actually just a bit of eye trickery because I'm short


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Woke up this morning (on a Saturday) as I'm due some overtime at work. Weighed myself this morning and I came in at 13st3.3lbs. The slightest of changes lol. At least it's in the right direction. Accurate weight management won't start until tomorrow and still no need for cardio just get as the majority of weight loss can be done through diet at this point.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Unexpected gym session alert!

These one's are the best. I thought today that I wouldn't get the chance to get to the gym with finishing work late, however I managed to finish earlier than expected! So, with that I hurried down and did a tough chest session.

Incline Bench Press

15, 12, 10, 8

0.5 plates, 1 plate, 2 plates, 2.5 plates

Finished with a Rest Pause set of 8, 6, 4

Sideways/Isolated Hammer Incline Machine Press

12, 10, 10, 10

0.5 plates, 1 plate, 1.5 plates, 1.5 plates

Pec Deck Fly's

12,10,10,(8,8,8)

Standing Cables to the floor

15,12,12,12

Single Arm Tricep Rope

15,12,12,8

Tricep Kick Backs

12,10,8,8

'Flex Lewis' Tricep Pushups

12 low, 12 high

12 low, 12 high

12 low, 12 high

Feeling good today. Tomorrow will be my attempt to get into the habit of doing abs and practicing my vacuum. I MUST practice my vacuum. As you can see from my previous posts that my lats are quite high up and can't really be seen that well from the front. SO, I need to create as much V shape as I possibly can.

Stay tuned...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Smoog said:


> Unexpected gym session alert!
> 
> These one's are the best. I thought today that I wouldn't get the chance to get to the gym with finishing work late, however I managed to finish earlier than expected! So, with that I hurried down and did a tough chest session.
> 
> ...


Maybe do some rib expansion work huh style??


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Maybe do some rib expansion work huh style??


I love the Huh but I've not looked into his rib expansion work! Got a link?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Found one actually

T NATION | Lost Old-School Muscle Insight


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Smoog said:


> I love the Huh but I've not looked into his rib expansion work! Got a link?


Same type of thing Arnold used to do,

Had it a in a chapter in his encyclopdia

Can give the illusion of a huge chest and deep vacuum


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Same type of thing Arnold used to do,
> 
> Had it a in a chapter in his encyclopdia
> 
> Can give the illusion of a huge chest and deep vacuum


You're onto something bail, I think it's something I'm lacking. And besides I love the Arnold/Huh look so it can't be a bad thing to try throwing in!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in comes to 13st 2.4lbs


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

As discussed I did a bit of work on this supposed 'ribcage development'. I started by performing 'Deep Breathing Pullovers'. I don't normally do pullovers in my normal routine so it was nice to try this out. It differed from normal ones slightly. You breath in slowly on the downward movement (dipping you ar*e a bit at the end of the movement) and exhale on return for the first 8 reps. For the next 7, you breath in and out on the down and again on the return. I managed three sets but the I chose the weight that was too heavy so I only managed to do the full reps on one breath. Next time I try I'll do it properly.

I did some normal ab work, but breathed in as much as possible during the contraction to work on my vacuum. (Normal crunches, Leg raises, cable pull crunches).

I finished by lying on the floor and trying to pull my vacuum as much as possible for 30 seconds five times.

Quite a strange workout. Hopefully I'll see some change over the coming weeks.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds interesting, it's good to see someone practising the vacuum, I don't think many do anymore


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Today's weight in comes in at 13st3.4lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Today's weight in comes in at 13st3.4lbs


You've lost a decent amount of weight mate. Good work :beer:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You've lost a decent amount of weight mate. Good work :beer:


My weight is fluctuating at the moment. I am a lb higher now than I was yesterday but it's good to keep track each morning so I can take an average.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> My weight is fluctuating at the moment. I am a lb higher now than I was yesterday but it's good to keep track each morning so I can take an average.


It does though doesn't it,especially when you weigh yourself everyday. What's you goal weight?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It does though doesn't it,especially when you weigh yourself everyday. What's you goal weight?


I'd be quite happy losing just over a stone. That would put my BF at around 5-6%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> I'd be quite happy losing just over a stone. That would put my BF at around 5-6%


Nice.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sounds interesting, it's good to see someone practising the vacuum, I don't think many do anymore


I'm hoping I see some changes doing this. It's exciting to try anyway.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I had to work in a garbage dump at work today against my wishes. So I took all my rage out in a very productive shoulder workout.

Kept all my reps between 8-12 reps and did 4 sets on each (1 warmup). Started with machine hammer press, smith press, machine side raises, dumbbell side raises, barbell front raises, pec deck rear flys, rear cable flys

Still had enough energy to do some light traps on the smith machine. And I never do traps lol.

Anyway here are some badly posed selfies. I'm too scared to ask someone to take photos of me lol

View attachment 164211
View attachment 164212


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> I had to work in a garbage dump at work today against my wishes. So I took all my rage out in a very productive shoulder workout.
> 
> Kept all my reps between 8-12 reps and did 4 sets on each (1 warmup). Started with machine hammer press, smith press, machine side raises, dumbbell side raises, barbell front raises, pec deck rear flys, rear cable flys
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm like you. I go in to the sunbed room and take my pics.

It's great you are channeling your work frustrations...Anything to keep motivated matey. Try some super-slow cable work to fvck them shoulders up.

Jesus...you look really young with your beard clipped that short :lol:

Keep up the great work ( not meant to sound patronising either)

Paul


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Yeah, I'm like you. I go in to the sunbed room and take my pics.
> 
> It's great you are channeling your work frustrations...Anything to keep motivated matey. Try some super-slow cable work to fvck them shoulders up.
> 
> ...


But I am old. I'm 28 in November 

And thank you!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> But I am old. I'm 28 in November
> 
> And thank you!


Just a puppy still.......bloody big one though lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just a puppy still.......bloody big one though lol.


Haha thanks buddy. I am midget height don't forget.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> But I am old. I'm 28 in November
> 
> And thank you!


Pish...I'm bloody 45 :tongue:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I think we should confiscate your ability to upload pictures! It makes us gun deprived folk sad!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning I weigh in at 13st4lbs. Feeling all bloated and stuffed up with indigestion. Tends to happen when I'm doing this.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I think we should confiscate your ability to upload pictures! It makes us gun deprived folk sad!


Agreed lol then he says he's 13st 4lb...... What a cúnt eh?!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I think we should confiscate your ability to upload pictures! It makes us gun deprived folk sad!


I wish I could gain the ability to grow an inch taller


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed lol then he says he's 13st 4lb...... What a cúnt eh?!


I always feel that I'm too light.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> I always feel that I'm too light.


Well you look about 18st lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Smoog said:


> I wish I could gain the ability to grow an inch taller


hills mate,,,


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> hills mate,,,


Hills?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Smoog said:


> Hills?


You could wear hills

Sorry


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> You could wear hills
> 
> Sorry


I think you mean "heels".... As in Slap on a pair of hooker heels for that added lift :lol:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> I think you mean "heels".... As in Slap on a pair of hooker heels for that added lift :lol:


Well you know... whatever gets you that extra rep...


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Smoog said:


> I wish I could gain the ability to grow an inch taller


You might be an inch or two shorter than average, but I am sure your arms are 7-8 inches bigger than most people on the street if not more....

good trade off in my book! good trade off indeed..


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

13st 4lbs. Smoog my man your scales are broke lol. You look 4 stone heavier!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Theseus said:


> You might be an inch or two shorter than average, but I am sure your arms are 7-8 inches bigger than most people on the street if not more....
> 
> good trade off in my book! good trade off indeed..


I'd take a few inches off my Johnson to have arms of Smoogs size but oh hang on I'd then have a fanny


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'd take a few inches off my Johnson to have arms of Smoogs size but oh hang on I'd then have a fanny


 !


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Theseus said:


> You might be an inch or two shorter than average, but I am sure your arms are 7-8 inches bigger than most people on the street if not more....
> 
> good trade off in my book! good trade off indeed..


Thanks buddy


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Today I've taken the day off the gym. Absolutely knackered from work. I needed to catch up with a few of my clients anyway so it's turned out okay. Leg day tomorrow!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in comes in at 13st 1.2lbs


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> This morning's weigh in comes in at 13st 1.2lbs


I assume you are consistency weighing in pre-food and drink and post-morning toilet habits?

Are you noticing any visual changes in the mirror as yet bud?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> I assume you are consistency weighing in pre-food and drink and post-morning toilet habits?
> 
> Are you noticing any visual changes in the mirror as yet bud?


I do my best to 'empty' myself on a morning, and then weigh myself.

The changes are subtle but I am noticing them since the start of Jan (not necessarily at the beginning of this blog). I normally don't monitor my weight but I can't really go by using the mirror if I'm doing show prep and maintain as much muscle mass as possible.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I never asked... How many shows have you done so far? What class do you normally compete in?

Of late I've been thinking I'd like to do a show in say a year if I'm good enough. Just to say I've done it. I wish they did an over 40s first timer or something similar. Otherwise it would be like would be like Pee Wee Herman standing next to all of those Lou Ferrigno masters (yeah.. I'm Pee Wee :lol: )


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> I never asked... How many shows have you done so far? What class do you normally compete in?
> 
> Of late I've been thinking I'd like to do a show in say a year if I'm good enough. Just to say I've done it. I wish they did an over 40s first timer or something similar. Otherwise it would be like would be like Pee Wee Herman standing next to all of those Lou Ferrigno masters (yeah.. I'm Pee Wee :lol: )


I've never done a show mate so I couldn't tell you. I've never been confident enough and I've not had the right people around me. I've come to the point where I've though '**** it, I'll do it once'. We're in the same basket then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> I've never done a show mate so I couldn't tell you. I've never been confident enough and I've not had the right people around me. I've come to the point where I've though '**** it, I'll do it once'. We're in the same basket then


I'm sure you could get in great condition for a show mate!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you could get in great condition for a show mate!


Thanks buddy. I got to this point last year for a photoshoot for my PT website. Just a few more weeks of the same thing and I should be okay for a show. Dunno it'll be place-worthy though but it'll be nice to try:

View attachment 164365


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Thanks buddy. I got to this point last year for a photoshoot for my PT website. Just a few more weeks of the same thing and I should be okay for a show. Dunno it'll be place-worthy though but it'll be nice to try:
> 
> View attachment 164365


Mate you'd stand out a mile with those pipes on stage!


----------



## norcal1916 (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't think I can PM from Tapatalk -- would you mind sharing your drug protocol?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

norcal1916 said:


> I don't think I can PM from Tapatalk -- would you mind sharing your drug protocol?


You can pm with tapatalk. I use it.


----------



## norcal1916 (Sep 8, 2014)

Smoog said:


> You can pm with tapatalk. I use it.


Do you need a certain number of posts? Finally figured it out and it says I don't have permission.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

norcal1916 said:


> Do you need a certain number of posts? Finally figured it out and it says I don't have permission.


I think so mate. It doesn't take long. PM me then.


----------



## norcal1916 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This is probably one of the reasons why I hate my main job. In some shape or form it always gets in the way of getting on stage. It's either from sending me to ridiculous places that don't allow for decent times breaks or it aggravates my long term lower back injury that I'm slowly taking time to recover from. We had to manually empty the workshop today so I've obviously twinged my back doing so. Which has affected my leg workout. So rather than stop, I stuck to leg machines that I could comfortably do without aggravating it.

Now I'm up at 4:30 so I can be at some sh*tty paper mill for 7:00am in Cumbria. Looks like someone is going to be popping the ibuprofen something rotten.

And because of the rushing around I missed a protein shake from my daily nutrition. Annoying.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Weight this morning came in at 13st 3lbs. Weight is still fluctuating. I'm trying to make myself empty on the morning before weighing as much as possible for accurate measurement. I'm still attempting to lose weight with just diet at the moment. It looks like I'm going to be applying a deficit next week and see how well that goes. It'll be a gradual process, don't want to cut too harsh.

Had a great chest and triceps session yesterday. I'm noticing water coming off slowly from my build which is nice to see. People have started staring more than usual so changes are happening. I'm just waiting for it to be reflected in my weight loss.

Yesterday I did flat bench, cable flys to the floor, pec dec flys and sideways isolated hammer bench machine. Finished each one with a superset. I love isolated hammer strength. If you're ever into doing the whole mind muscle connection thing which I'm a major fan of, this is one of the best exercises for getting that feeling you're hunting for in the muscles.

Back session today so I'll try and get out some progress pics.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Kept away from the deadlifts today from my back warning the other day and stuck to cable and hammer machines, with super setting pull ups in between. Had a good pumped back session, removed one of the things I took pre workout as I felt it was hindering me a bit (PM for details).

Progress pic attached. I suck at doing this pose.

View attachment 164527


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Kept away from the deadlifts today from my back warning the other day and stuck to cable and hammer machines, with super setting pull ups in between. Had a good pumped back session, removed one of the things I took pre workout as I felt it was hindering me a bit (PM for details).
> 
> Progress pic attached. I suck at doing this pose.
> 
> View attachment 164527


Get a shave ya tramp


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Get a shave ya tramp


Lol even my barber said today "I'm not even going down there".


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Kept away from the deadlifts today from my back warning the other day and stuck to cable and hammer machines, with super setting pull ups in between. Had a good pumped back session, removed one of the things I took pre workout as I felt it was hindering me a bit (PM for details).
> 
> Progress pic attached. I suck at doing this pose.
> 
> View attachment 164527


Your back is nice and thick there bud. Good top to bottom balance. Will look awesome when you lean up.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Your back is nice and thick there bud. Good top to bottom balance. Will look awesome when you lean up.


Thanks buddy. For me I think my back is my weakest point due to my high insertions. So I have to try and make do with what I've got. I'm trying to make my waist as small as possible to help with the shape, hence the Vacuum exercises.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in comes in it at 13st2.4lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> This morning's weigh in comes in it at 13st2.4lbs


It's coming off then. Good stuff mate.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in comes in at 13st 1.4lbs. I've lost 2lbs since I started weighing myself and I've lost 1lb since last Sunday so I'm quite happy about that. Might keep the weight loss at this level each week but toying with the idea of making the calorific deficit a little bit more.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Today was bits and bobs day. I had a bit of a crap back day last week so did a few more hammer pull down type machines with low reps, pull ups, stretching and practice my vacuums. I also incorporated vacuums into my ab workout, making them so much more enjoyable (not). I just need to lose a few more lbs to see how my taper is coming along.

View attachment 164612
View attachment 164613


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in came to 13st 1.9lbs


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I think I need some new pre workout ideas. I've removed what I normally take so I can promote maximum fat loss during workouts so I replaced it with a red bull. Unfortunately after that wore off I started feeling tired after an hour. I still managed a good workout however I normally work each of the muscle heads of the shoulder twice. I didn't manage it last night - now I must plan workouts so the last less than an hour.

Hammer Shoulder Press Machine 12 10 8 6 Dropset(6,12)

Side Raises 12 10 8 8 Drop (8,8,12)

Behind the Neck Shoulder Press 12 10 8 6

Rear Shoulder Cable Pulls 15 12 12 10

Concentrated Shrugs 15 15 15 15

Single Arm Cable Raises 12 10 10

This morning's weigh in came to 13st 1.2lbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> I think I need some new pre workout ideas. I've removed what I normally take so I can promote maximum fat loss during workouts so I replaced it with a red bull. Unfortunately after that wore off I started feeling tired after an hour. I still managed a good workout however I normally work each of the muscle heads of the shoulder twice. I didn't manage it last night - now I must plan workouts so the last less than an hour.
> 
> Hammer Shoulder Press Machine 12 10 8 6 Dropset(6,12)
> 
> ...


Mtren


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Mtren


?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> ?


The new pre workout lol

1ml, slin pin. Jab into muscle training 45 mins before


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't listen to him he's a junky!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Don't listen to him he's a junky!


Pot kettle black


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Don't listen to him he's a junky!


I couldn't possibly anyway. Can you say 'Pin cushion'???


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pot kettle black


I much prefer the expression it takes one to know one but I appreciate the sentiment :cool2:



Smoog said:


> I couldn't possibly anyway. Can you say 'Pin cushion'???


Tell me about it 16 jabs a week at the moment done: 4 monday, 6tuesday, 2 wednesday and 4 friday all sited. :crying: not started slin or preworkout shots yet either


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I much prefer the expression it takes one to know one but I appreciate the sentiment :cool2:
> 
> Tell me about it 16 jabs a week at the moment done: 4 monday, 6tuesday, 2 wednesday and 4 friday all sited. :crying: not started slin or preworkout shots yet either


16 a week!! Fúck that lol


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in came to 13st 0.9lbs


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Smoog said:


> This morning's weigh in came to 13st 0.9lbs


Fats coming off nicely


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Fats coming off nicely


Thanks mate. Nice and slowly, with me being a midget.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Great photos, looking good

Will be following


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Tag said:


> Great photos, looking good
> 
> Will be following


Thanks buddy.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Thanks mate. Nice and slowly, with me being a midget.


How tall are you mate?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> How tall are you mate?


I'm 5'5" buddy


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Smoog said:


> I'm 5'5" buddy


I am 5'6 so you can't play the hobbit card with me


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> I am 5'6 so you can't play the hobbit card with me


You got an inch on me so I'm clinging onto hobbit. And you look massive.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Smoog said:


> You got an inch on me so I'm clinging onto hobbit. And you look massive.


Not massive enough yet still keep this midget grinding


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in comes to 12st 13.6lbs


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

My weight this morning came to 13st 0.2lbs. The slight fluctuation was probably the extra pre workout carbs I had or the stomach bloat IBS I sometimes get.

Last night was a great workout however. I did multiple exercises concentrating mind to muscle flexing. Chest and triceps were battered by the end of it. Tricep felt a little pulled by the end of it unfortunately so will be seeing my physio about that tomorrow morning along with my ongoing lower back problem.

Bench press 15 12 10 6 4 Dropset (4,4,8)

Side Hammer Chest Isolation Machine 15 15 15 15

Cable Flys to the floor 15 15 12 10

Pec Dec Fly 15 12 10 Dropset (6,8,12)

Single arm rope push downs 15 12 12 10

Long Cable grip Tricep push downs 15 12 12 10

Cable kickbacks 15 12 12 10


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Just back from the gym from doing Back/Pull day. Pump wasn't great again and I was training alone so didn't get to lift as heavy as I would've liked. Will probably throw another back workout into the mix early next week. Won't bother explaining what I did as it was pretty pointless, however I am ecstatic that I now have some form of abs lol,

View attachment 164888


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Just back from the gym from doing Back/Pull day. Pump wasn't great again and I was training alone so didn't get to lift as heavy as I would've liked. Will probably throw another back workout into the mix early next week. Won't bother explaining what I did as it was pretty pointless, however I am ecstatic that I now have some form of abs lol,
> 
> View attachment 164888


We both know the abs are only there because you got the veet out! haha

Looking good, only gent i know who can pull off leggings in the gym


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> We both know the abs are only there because you got the veet out! haha
> 
> Looking good, only gent i know who can pull off leggings in the gym


My hair simply fell off.

And thank you! I'm not too sure about the whites lol.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Just back from the gym from doing Back/Pull day. Pump wasn't great again and I was training alone so didn't get to lift as heavy as I would've liked. Will probably throw another back workout into the mix early next week. Won't bother explaining what I did as it was pretty pointless, however I am ecstatic that I now have some form of abs lol,
> 
> View attachment 164888


Abs are coming through nicely hard work paying off I see


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

no1dnbhead said:


> Abs are coming through nicely hard work paying off I see


Thanks buddy. Maintaining leanness is always hard for me for some reason. I look at carbs and I get fat. People like you inspire us fatties to do more.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Weigh in this morning comes to bang on 13 stone. Hoping to be under tomorrow morning.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Thanks buddy. Maintaining leanness is always hard for me for some reason. I look at carbs and I get fat. People like you inspire us fatties to do more.


Mate I wasn't always leanish I am the same as you put on weight like there's no tomorrow if I cheat that's why I carb cycle as it keeps me away from carbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Just back from the gym from doing Back/Pull day. Pump wasn't great again and I was training alone so didn't get to lift as heavy as I would've liked. Will probably throw another back workout into the mix early next week. Won't bother explaining what I did as it was pretty pointless, however I am ecstatic that I now have some form of abs lol,
> 
> View attachment 164888


Wish I was short,you look huge for that weight.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bit late but in


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Just read this - this morning. So, jumping on board mate. Wish you all the best in your goal(s) for 2015...

Sorry if already asked?...Diet, supps, gear...? What's your protocol on these? Would be good to see your method of approach to comp.

Thanks and stay strong!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Been with my physio this morning for some much needed lower back attention/abuse and general mindset help. Feeling happier as there's more of a plan in place. Going to adjust my diet slightly and get more focused on where to have my carbs and having a high carb day rather than a cheat day.

Motivation is high and the game is on.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

sciatic said:


> Just read this - this morning. So, jumping on board mate. Wish you all the best in your goal(s) for 2015...
> 
> Sorry if already asked?...Diet, supps, gear...? What's your protocol on these? Would be good to see your method of approach to comp.
> 
> Thanks and stay strong!


Thanks very much buddy. I'll PM in regards to the other information. I'm hoping to do a few shows this year


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I was enjoying this till I saw those leggings mate


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I was enjoying this till I saw those leggings mate


They're in the bin now. The bulge factor was embarrassing and I didn't even realise.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> They're in the bin now. The bulge factor was embarrassing and I didn't even realise.


Probably should have gone with black mate lol


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Probably should have gone with black mate lol


Or with just normal trousers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Or with just normal trousers


That'll work too


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in comes to 181.6lbs (changing it to lbs after getting told off lol). Below I've attached a graph of my weight loss so far. Because I'm nice like that.

Carbed up yesterday with a nice cheat meal so really looking forward to an epic legs session today.

View attachment 164955


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> This morning's weigh in comes to 181.6lbs (changing it to lbs after getting told off lol). Below I've attached a graph of my weight loss so far. Because I'm nice like that.
> 
> Carbed up yesterday with a nice cheat meal so really looking forward to an epic legs session today.
> 
> View attachment 164955


Great progress bud.

It's good to see that I'm not the only sad git that records everything in a graph. I record weight, body measurements, diet, exercise/progress, gear usage, and even track all expenses related to bodybuilding... :lol:

By the way...glad you are ditching the white tights. :lol: Now here is a really big mother fvcker (Carlito) wearing a pair. You can even see his veins through them! Instagram


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Great progress bud.
> 
> It's good to see that I'm not the only sad git that records everything in a graph. I record weight, body measurements, diet, exercise/progress, gear usage, and even track all expenses related to bodybuilding... :lol:
> 
> By the way...glad you are ditching the white tights. :lol: Now here is a really big mother fvcker (Carlito) wearing a pair. You can even see his veins through them! Instagram


That was the main inspiration of the purchase of said tights! I've been following that guy for months but then his tights pic went viral. Thought I'd look good in a pair... yeah there's no comparison really. Back in the box they go


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> That was the main inspiration of the purchase of said tights! I've been following that guy for months but then his tights pic went viral. Thought I'd look good in a pair... yeah there's no comparison really. Back in the box they go


I have got a pair of blacks Skins S200s and some under armour ones that provide a decent amount of compression and look great.

Carlito is awesome been following his progress for about 6 month. He is always so bloody vascular it's amazing. Another guy I'm following is Fabio Rezende. He has the perfect balance of mass and symmetry. It will be interesting to see him in a couple of years with some more mass.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> I have got a pair of blacks Skins S200s and some under armour ones that provide a decent amount of compression and look great.
> 
> Carlito is awesome been following his progress for about 6 month. He is always so bloody vascular it's amazing. Another guy I'm following is Fabio Rezende. He has the perfect balance of mass and symmetry. It will be interesting to see him in a couple of years with some more mass.


This has been my gymsparation for this past year.

Instagram


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> This has been my gymsparation for this past year.
> 
> Instagram


Yeah... Bruno is awesome.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

My back was a little bit tender after yesterday's Physio so I took it easy today on legs and stuck to the machines. Feeling a little bit worn out tonight. So this is a brief one. Back to work tomorrow so the diet should be back on schedule. Expecting another weight loss tomorrow morning hopefully.

Goodnight you lot.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone! My apologies about not posting on this Blog this week - my job has had me in Cumbria and Wales for the majority of the week so I've been moving about like a fiddler's elbow. I've still managed to get my gym sessions in and my food which I'm glad about. I tried to have a refeed day on the Wednesday, however my stomach feels a bit tight since I started prep so I've only been able to eat what I require eat day. If I try to eat more I feel sick. Great for dieting I guess, it just means I have to stick to my cheat meals on a Saturday.

Anyway today was chest and triceps day. Did a lot of mind-muscle connection work seeing as I was training alone. Here's what I did today:

Smith Machine Press (4 sets of 15)

Single Arm Concentrated Hammer Press (4 sets of 15)

Cable Flys to the floor (4 sets of 15)

Dumbbell Pullovers (4 sets of 12)

Single Arm Tricep Fly's (Facing Forward) (4 sets of 8-12)

Dips (3 sets 8 reps)

'Lee Priest' Tricep Push Ups (3 sets 12 reps under the bar, 3 sets 12 reps over the bar)


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Couple of pics. Blue best was from pull day. Other was today

View attachment 165190


View attachment 165191


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate! Can't believe you are same weight as me haha


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looking good mate! Can't believe you are same weight as me haha


Thank you. I was 181.8lbs this morning. Feeling/looking leaner however I wish the scales would go down


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in comes in at 180.8lbs


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Thank you. I was 181.8lbs this morning. Feeling/looking leaner however I wish the scales would go down


That's one of the issues with weighing yourself daily bud. The difference between the drops.... And It never seems to shift as fast as you like. I personally find it disheartening so I only check my weight once a week. I still myself out on the mirror to see how I'm doing though. :innocent:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> That's one of the issues with weighing yourself daily bud. The difference between the drops.... And It never seems to shift as fast as you like. I personally find it disheartening so I only check my weight once a week. I still myself out on the mirror to see how I'm doing though. :innocent:


I just wanted to make sure that I'm heading in the right direction. I wouldn't say it's disheartening at the moment however I might reduce it to 2x per week


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in comes in at 180.4lbs. Did a spot of HIIT cardio too. Will pop back later for a back session of immense proportions.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Over the weekend I had an okay back session. However I feel as if I pulled my lat during rack pulls. Obviously being me I finished the workout first and then curled up on the sofa afterwards. Treat myself to a nice cheat meal at least. After smashing Ibuprofen, I was fine the next day so I was able to get a nice let session out. I was training alone so I didn't get as pumped as I normally would have.

This morning's weigh in comes in to 180.2lbs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Over the weekend I had an okay back session. However I feel as if I pulled my lat during rack pulls. Obviously being me I finished the workout first and then curled up on the sofa afterwards. Treat myself to a nice cheat meal at least. After smashing Ibuprofen, I was fine the next day so I was able to get a nice let session out. I was training alone so I didn't get as pumped as I normally would have.
> 
> This morning's weigh in comes in to 180.2lbs.


I'm always pulling my trap! Fùcked it up nearly 2 years ago and just keeps coming back!!

Don't hold back on the cheat meal..... What was it?!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm always pulling my trap! Fùcked it up nearly 2 years ago and just keeps coming back!!
> 
> Don't hold back on the cheat meal..... What was it?!


I was craving those McDonald's Sweet Chilli Wraps... So I ordered 3 . Then I had a few doughnuts. Filled me up nicely.

Gonna give carb days another go. Having some yogurts to help with my digestion so hopefully having a high carb day won't be a problem anymore.


----------



## ramsay_1 (Nov 8, 2008)

All looks good here Lee!!! Finally caught up  Ill be popping in every now and then.

Youve finally switched over to lbs haha. If the weights coming off with the cheat days then maybe keep them in for a few more weeks but try keeping them lowish in fat. Its no fun when certain supps kick in and kill your appetite. Stuarts having a look at me tomo and im sure ill stay on the same food and cardio as im losing 3lbs a week on 400g/800g carbs


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

ramsay_1 said:


> All looks good here Lee!!! Finally caught up  Ill be popping in every now and then.
> 
> Youve finally switched over to lbs haha. If the weights coming off with the cheat days then maybe keep them in for a few more weeks but try keeping them lowish in fat. Its no fun when certain supps kick in and kill your appetite. Stuarts having a look at me tomo and im sure ill stay on the same food and cardio as im losing 3lbs a week on 400g/800g carbs


We'll give the carb days another go with the classic coco pops and rice milk combo on Wednesday. Looking forward to it. Weight is coming off still. Not as big as your weight loss however but I am a short ar*e ha.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This morning's weigh in comes to 179.8lbs. First time below 180 in years lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Smoog said:


> This morning's weigh in comes to 179.8lbs. First time below 180 in years lol


Good work mate!

What weight was you when you had those pics done last year?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> What weight was you when you had those pics done last year?


Thank you. Would you believe I didn't check? I was probably lighter than I am now. Just kidding about the 'years' thing.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Still at 179.8lbs today. Which is pretty good considering the high carb day I had yesterday. Had a great chest workout yesterday. I seem to be having dreadful digestion problems at the moment. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

View attachment 165600


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking strong :thumbup1:

I've found greek yoghurt with honey usually settles any stomach issues I have

Some nuts too if need


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

@Smoog you're slacking a bit with the updates buddy... I hope everything is hunky-dory.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> @Smoog you're slacking a bit with the updates buddy... I hope everything is hunky-dory.


Sorry buddy. Everything is good. Had a bit of a blip a few weeks ago where something I was taking wrapped my stomach up and I could barely eat. Off that now and back on track. Knew I couldn't keep a log going on here lol. I've been updating my Facebook page instead if you want to track that?

Cheers a chesty progress pic from the other night anyway. How massive is my hair lol

View attachment 166489


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Sorry buddy. Everything is good. Had a bit of a blip a few weeks ago where something I was taking wrapped my stomach up and I could barely eat. Off that now and back on track. Knew I couldn't keep a log going on here lol. I've been updating my Facebook page instead if you want to track that?
> 
> Cheers a chesty progress pic from the other night anyway. How massive is my hair lol
> 
> View attachment 166489


Looking great!!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Sorry buddy. Everything is good. Had a bit of a blip a few weeks ago where something I was taking wrapped my stomach up and I could barely eat. Off that now and back on track. Knew I couldn't keep a log going on here lol. I've been updating my Facebook page instead if you want to track that?
> 
> Cheers a chesty progress pic from the other night anyway. How massive is my hair lol
> 
> View attachment 166489


Right monster unit... Looks like your maintaining your lbm nicely...and shedding... Nice one.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Right monster unit... Looks like your maintaining your lbm nicely...and shedding... Nice one.


That's my goal at the moment so that you very much. I'll make another attempt at keeping the blog up now that everything is back on track!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I've not posted on my blog that much, so here's a vain attempt at getting it back on track.

I am no longer competing as I had a university and large workload to contend with. Hopefully around September time when I start university, I will be able to work towards a competition.

I'll try and post on this as much as possible, you can find my Instagram in case you're wondering what I'm up to.

*(@smoghobbit) â?¢ Instagram photos and videos*

I've attached a picture of me at 190lbs and 2 months natural.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@TommyBananas


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> even given you a cheeky follow on instagram, yeahhhh mancrush





FelonE said:


> @TommyBananas


I'm feeling like such a bro right now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> I'm feeling like such a bro right now


Just don't get big headed lol


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just don't get big headed lol


That's when I'll start calling you brah, right?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> That's when I'll start calling you brah, right?


Nooooo lol


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Recent picture of me. This shot would have been half decent had I not been photobombed by someone holding his wang and without my right hand groping a pair of invisible testicles. I trained arms btw. I seemed to have lost a fair crack of my size after coming away from a relationship, so I'm attempting that look but a bit more refined, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Me and a friend who's prepping for a show, he's looking so awesome. I'd just finished back and hams.


----------

